# Car Leasing



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

I will be relocating to Dubai in May and need to get hold of a couple of cars. In the UK, I use a personal contract purchase where you have a balloon payment at the end of the term, or simply return the car. Seems like this might be ideal for Dubai, but is this something leasing companies offer? Not sure I want to buy the cars outright.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There have been several recommendations regarding car companies in the past week weeks. I can only suggest that you do a search and contact the relevant companies directly.



-


----------

